# Rick and Morty



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I watched a episode a few days ago thought it was pretty good, caught another tonight (Raising Gazorpazorp) was one of the funniest TV shows I've ever seen.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll add another vote. It's Venture Brothers on steroids.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I noticed they are showing some of their classics recently too (Sealab, Space Ghost) would like to see Shin Chan again.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

Rick and Morty is the funniest/weirdest show I've seen in a long while.
Double plus good.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I've seen the first 3 episodes of this show. I liked the first 2 and loved the 3rd. The 3rd dealt with Xmas and a theme park.  Great stuff!!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Just saw the Mr. Meseeks episode, hilarious. After one more this Sunday I will have seen them all, hope the new ones are out soon.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

A long time ago I saw somewhere the new episodes would start in January or February, anyone seen anything more recently?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

It sounds like it will be in the summer. http://www.denofgeek.us/tv/rick-and-morty/240176/everything-we-know-about-rick-and-morty-season-2


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

First episode aired last night and it was glorious. "One dot mother****er!"


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

That episode was NUTS! I had to look twice to see it was only 22 minutes long. Seemed like a LOT happened in that short period of time. What a great show... it always delivers.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Just watched it. Wow. Love that it's back.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I just saw season 2 episode 1. I love how they are building on the episodes. Are spoilers allow in this tread?

For a cartoon, they have great taste in music. I actually like it so much I looked it up.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

KungFuCow said:


> That episode was NUTS! I had to look twice to see it was only 22 minutes long. Seemed like a LOT happened in that short period of time.


They _did_ have time stopped for part of the episode.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't watch too much of the Adult Swim stuff but when I saw the sofa opener on the Simpsons I was blown away with Rick and Morty. I was able to catch up on all of the first season's episodes on the Internet and just watched the second season opener and it was great!! I don't know if spoilers are OK in this thread so just in case:



Spoiler



I knew the time line was going to split in two because it was shown in the season 2 teaser video. But when it split into 4 parallel time lines I broke up laughing. And then 8 time lines and I think ultimately 64 parallel time lines. At that point I couldn't stop laughing!!!



A question. Is Rick 100% human? From his crazy hair and what happened in the Simpson's sofa opener -



Spoiler



The regenerated Simpsons were not totally human because Rick cleaned out the test tube with his spit!


- Rick seems to be not 100% human. But I didn't see anything in the first season's episodes that talks about his background. Was there some other info on whether he is part alien and why is his daughter seemingly 100% human?

Anyway if you like animated Sci Fi that is outrageously funny you MUST watch Rick and Morty.

Gerry


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

My interpretation of what you mentioned about the "Simpsons" opener...



Spoiler



Rick is 100% human in and of himself, but he's been to so many different worlds that who knows what weird parasites/bacteria/viruses/etc. he has living in his body?


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> I don't watch too much of the Adult Swim stuff but when I saw the sofa opener on the Simpsons I was blown away with Rick and Morty.


The Simpson Couch Gag is what lead me to Rick and Morty. And Hulu let me watch season 1. And I found the new Rick and Morty with the help of the internet.

It's a smart SciFi show and very funny.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Just watched s2 e2. Am I the only one fooled into thinking goodbye moonman was a real David Bowie song? It is very catchy, and I have it stuck in my head.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Is there an auxiliary out? We've tried that.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I miss Ziggy Stardust and the spiders from Mars.

People think the lyrics are about genocide for the Moonmen (Carbon life forms).


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

"They dip their balls in cocaine then rub them on each other" You won't see a quote like that from too many other TV shows.


----------



## calitivo (Dec 6, 2002)

S2E3 is leaked online. Things...get...dark


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

calitivo said:


> S2E3 is leaked online. Things...get...dark


I'm resisting watching it until Sunday. I like dark.

The hired killer was dark. And they make us think about actions and their consequences.

I love to see what happens in E3 on Sunday. Can't wait.

Is this a spoiler free thread. Anyone know?


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Adult Swim released the Moonmen Music Video.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

hairyblue said:


> I'm resisting watching it until Sunday.
> 
> Is this a spoiler free thread. Anyone know?


I guess is my call discuss anything you want.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I liked the Mister Meseeks showing the guy how to win game in background, disappearing when he did.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

cannonz said:


> I guess is my call discuss anything you want.


I like this answer. I would think any broadcasted Rick and Morty should be ok for this thread.

And I like the details of Rick and Morty. The back ground is the first thing I noticed about Rick and Morty in the Simpson's gag. It was full of interesting things to look at. You could tell some thought when into it.

Charles Schulz wrote a foreword for a Calvin and Hobbes book I had. I will always remember and agree with what he said. He said Watterson drew a great table and water splash. That the work was just fun to look at.

I think Rick and Morty's backgrounds are like this.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

On background, I did not watch opening credits on first S2 episode assumed would be the same as last season. Watched second one, saw was clips from upcoming episodes, last nights they had inserted Mister poopy butthole into them.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

cannonz said:


> On background, I did not watch opening credits on first S2 episode assumed would be the same as last season. Watched second one, saw was clips from upcoming episodes, last nights they had inserted Mister poopy butthole into them.


S2 E3 was ok. But E4 is great. Loved their "clip show"!

Here is an article about it.

http://www.avclub.com/tvclub/rick-and-morty-total-rickall-223924

*Rick And Morty: Total Rickall*
*Wait, no! Dont flashback!*

Do television series even do clip shows anymore? Reality series probably still churn one out every now and again, but its a rarity otherwise; no one turns on the latest episode of The Walking Dead expecting to see Rick and the rest regurgitating five minute chunks of previously aired misery. But the clip show made up of clips that never actually existed before this episode format, while not exactly a cliché, is at least something thats been done. Clerks: The Animated Series did it. Community did it. And now Rick And Morty has done itsort of. While a half hour of Rick and the rest (wait, what?) cueing up glimpses of horrifying hilarity that well never see in context wouldnt be completely out of place for the series, it also wouldnt be quite enough on its own. Rick And Morty doesnt need to constantly top itself, but it would be a legitimate letdown if the writers ever brought in an old concept without presenting it in a different light.

And so we get Total Rickall, a clip show in which the clips themselves are the enemy. Or at least representative of the enemy. The failing of past clip shows (even the self-aware ones) is that the plots are nearly always terrible, for the simple fact that its really ****ing hard to build a good story when you have to keep coming up with reasons to cut away to a completely different story. (Shades Of Grey, the awful Star Trek: The Next Generation clip show, gave Riker a brain infection that had him reliving his past to try and cover for the clunkiness. It didnt work.) Here, though, Morty and his family are beset by alien parasites who insert themselves into peoples lives by giving them false memories, ala Dawn from Buffy: The Vampire Slayer; which means that every time someone says, Remember when, another alien gets a chance to essentially come into being. Instead of groaning at each new flashback, or even appreciating them as ironic commentary on the phoniness of flashbacks, those memories create rising tension. Theyre funny, but theyre also dangerouswhich, thankfully, makes them funnier.

Its a brilliant conceit, and the speed with which things get out of hand is breathtaking to watch. Thats not unusual for the show; one of its hallmarks is an absolute faith in the intelligence of its audience, and a willingness to follow established premises to their logical conclusion without holding back for fear of losing or alienating viewers. So the episode begins with things already somewhat out of handthe first parasite has taken the form of Uncle Steve, and in the first scene, hes already insinuated himself into the familys life. Rick, unsurprisingly, realizes whats going on, and shoots Uncle Steve in the head; the alien reverts to its hideous worm form when it dies, which gives Ricks explanation of the situation considerable credence. (It also sets up the episodes final twist, when Beth makes a horrible, horrible mistake.)

Things escalate from there, with each new alien manifesting in increasingly ludicrous ways. Ive tried to list some of those forms below, but Im sure I missed a few; and hell, most of the ones we see dont even get names. Which is another hallmark of the seriesthe writers (and animators) jam so much invention into each twenty-minute block that listing it all would take, well, a lot more patience than I have at 12:30 am on a Monday morning. Really, though, fun as lists are, keeping track would be to miss the point. The voluminous creativity only works because it serves a narrative function. Jerry, Summer, Beth, Morty, Rick, and Mr. Poopybutthole need to feel overwhelmed, so lost in a sea of friendly faces that they forget the danger theyre in.

What really brings everything together, though, is Mortys discovery that the parasites can only create good memories. The first half of the episode is dominated by flashbacks to happy times that never happened. Summer flying with Tinkles, the magical ballerina lamb; Cousin Nicky rescuing the family from a trapped elevator (thing I just realizedits an unhappy memory until Nicky shows up, which is a clue that Mr. Poopybutthole, improbably enough, is real); Rick and Frankenstein in Nam; Jerry and Sleepy Gary hooking up in the south seas, or wherever they were. The second half is when **** gets real, and each member of the family has to conjure up the bad times to make sure whos real and who isnt.

It gets a bit dark (the scene of a drunken Beth accidentally hitting Summer in the face with a wine bottle is legitimately unsettling), but that makes sense. A more reserved show might have tried to soften those bad memories, or at least give us a Well, a family is made up of the good and the bad! lesson at the end. This episode doesnt really try. Theres no moral here about anything, just the observation that perfect contentment and happiness is not something we can ever expect in our lives, and the only time we can really be sure that someone is lying to us is when they keep telling us exactly what we want to hear. This isnt about reassuring anyoneits simply presenting facts without commentary, and letting us make up our own minds.

Actually, not quite. Saying all families have bad memories would be a bit sad, but Rick And Morty goes a step further in suggesting that maybe its just this family thats ****ed up. Through the whole half hour, the audience has been primed for the Mr. Poopybutthole shoe to drop. Hes absurd, he has a ridiculous name, and hes been inserted into the show in an extremely suspicious way. (Right down to appearing in the title sequence.) But when Beth shoots him, he bleeds real blood. Recovering in the hospital after the end credits, he tells Beth (through his physical therapist) that hes sorry none of them had any bad memories of him.

So I guess its possible to have all good memories of a real person. Kind of makes you wonder what the hell weve been doing with our livesright, Mr. Computer Screen Which I Keep Staring At Because I Hope You Have Answers Guy?

Stray observations
Steve wasnt real? He was a real piece of ****.
Much thanks to Alasdair for covering for me last week.
I was on the wrong side of the pitchfork on that one. -Frankenstein. (Hes really Frankensteins monster.)
Another reason this episode is so strong is because theres no unrelated subplot to distract from the main story. The closest we get is Jerry convincing himself hes an alien parasite, but thats both completely fitting and immediately relevant. (Jerry also has a love affair with a man, but I think thats less about his sexuality, and more about his desperate need to be loved.)
Okay, there was also Photography-raptor, Pencilvester (Rick is very emotionally attached to Pencilvester), Reverse Giraffe, Hammerai, Amish Cyborg, and Mrs. Refrigerator. And a ton of others.
Having the main characters start to question each others reality was inevitable, but its great how the episode doesnt linger on the idea. It happens, theres some lampshaded yelling (Beth pointing out Ricks incredibly vague backstory), and then Morty figures out whats going on.
Why dont you make me, implausibly naive adolescent boy with an old Jewish comedy writers name? -Rick, mocking Mortys name
Summer, I love you. Yup. And she shoots. Do not mess with Summer.
Sorry, Jerry. Were real. Im a parasite! Yeah. But youre real.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

And that's the way the news goes.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

cannonz said:


> On background, I did not watch opening credits on first S2 episode assumed would be the same as last season. Watched second one, saw was clips from upcoming episodes, last nights they had inserted Mister poopy butthole into them.


I had missed this, I got up to grab a drink when the credit was rolling. I just rewatched the episode and got to see it. Nice touch and attention to detail. This is one of my favorite episodes.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Just watched ep2. Flight of the Conchords!


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I was in the "doesn't have anything to do with Back to the Future" camp until I saw this, Justin Roiland's original Channel 101 short that inspired Rick and Morty.

VERY NSFW


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

GoPackGo said:


> Well I was in the "doesn't have anything to do with Back to the Future" camp until I saw this, Justin Roiland's original Channel 101 short that inspired Rick and Morty.
> 
> VERY NSFW


Says age restricted, how do tell them over 18?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Get Schwifty sucked, was not too disappointed I thought it would seeing previews. This weeks looks like it will be very good, I assume they knew Schwifty was weak so put between two good ones.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Show me what you got!!!!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Says age restricted, how do tell them over 18?


Get your parents to lift the restriction or figure out their password. 

FYI - Perhaps this is a setting or something. It played for me with no warning or anything.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Get Schwifty sucked, was not too disappointed I thought it would seeing previews. This weeks looks like it will be very good, I assume they knew Schwifty was weak so put between two good ones.


Assume you're talking about the whole episode and not just the song.

I enjoyed the premise of the giant heads and the commentary on religion in general.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

waynomo said:


> Get your parents to lift the restriction or figure out their password.
> 
> FYI - Perhaps this is a setting or something. It played for me with no warning or anything.


Odd maybe you have to go to main page to set some kind of profile. Or maybe my mom did come over and block me, I've never understood that ridiculous crap how is having to say your over 18 supposed to stop any kid but I guess they had to do something just to say the did.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

waynomo said:


> Assume you're talking about the whole episode and not just the song.
> 
> I enjoyed the premise of the giant heads and the commentary on religion in general.


The whole show especially the song, not a single laugh in the whole show.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

That's what it was went to main page there was turn on/off restriction, of course then immediately showed bunch of porn to choose from, certainly no 12 year old could do that.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

You mean to tell me that, for all I know, the fascination with Pilates Reformer machines is just something that somebody invented so our universe can power someone's portable hot plate?


----------



## sfenton (Feb 8, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> You mean to tell me that, for all I know, the fascination with Pilates Reformer machines is just something that somebody invented so our universe can power someone's portable hot plate?


Not "somebody" - It is the work of God.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

This has to be one of the best this season! I was laughing almost all the time. I loved it when they go into the battery which is a universe in and of itself and then a scientist there invents a power source and they go into it which is a universe in and of itself . . . . I was wondering how many times they would do that.

And then the space ship protecting Summer was also great. I loved it when she said it could not use weapons and instead it created a replica of a loved one to use as psychological warfare.

VERY FUNNY SHOW!!!

Gerry


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

i caught a rerun last night of this weekend's new ep. Clever and very funny. I'm not sure why I'm not watching this on a regular basis.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Just finished binge watching seasons 1 & 2.

Great show but the one thing that I didn't like was how Jerry devolved into a one-note character. It's like watching jerk-ass Homer all over again.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Justin Roiland read an actual court transcript from Georgia (word for word) in the voices of Rick and Morty San Diego ComicCon. It's absolutely hilarious. The video of it posted on Youtube. I won't link to it because it is definitely NSFW. But you can easily find it by searching for Defendant Rick and Judge Morty. Don't even watch it at work with headphones because you will laugh so hard that you'll still probably get fired.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

They have been showing a lot reruns lately, might be getting close to some new ones, I hope.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

cannonz said:


> They have been showing a lot reruns lately, might be getting close to some new ones, I hope.


Season 3 is coming this year..I think in a couple of months. This is one of my top 3 favorite shows.. I cant wait for it to come back.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

This is the funniest show on TV. I'm looking for something else to watch with similar humor. I've heard good things about The Venture Bros. Any thoughts on how Venture Bros compares to Rick and Morty?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

packerfan said:


> This is the funniest show on TV. I'm looking for something else to watch with similar humor. I've heard good things about The Venture Bros. Any thoughts on how Venture Bros compares to Rick and Morty?


Well, I can tell you _I_ like them both.

To use an analogy to give you an idea of what you'd be in for: "Rick and Morty" is to "Back to the Future" as "The Venture Bros." is to "Jonny Quest."


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Where can I watch these episodes?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I don't really know if it's really similar, but I like Archer. I binge watched 6 seasons of it.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Community. (is that too obvious.) 

The episodes are available for pay via VUDU or Flixster. (I forget which) Of there are always torrents also.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

packerfan said:


> This is the funniest show on TV. I'm looking for something else to watch with similar humor.


Mike Tyson Mysteries.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Both seasons are on Hulu.

I absolutely love Rick and Morty, though it does get a bit gross sometimes.
Venture Bros is nothing like Rick and Morty, but I like it too.
Archer is nothing like Rick and Morty or Venture Bros, but I like it too.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

cannonz said:


> mike tyson mysteries.


+1


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Rick and Morty is unique but the ones that come closest for me are Bojack Horseman and Futurama. Bojack can match it for grossness and is almost as surreal, especially in season 3.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Reruns are showing up a lot more, maybe new ones soon.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ETA: The info below is not correct. While the article was current, it looks like the writer did not check the source properly.

From the author:


> Update: The release date promo video was actually for season 2 of Rick and Morty. The writer mistakenly thought that the video had been intended for season 3. False alarm.


Season 3 announced. I can't figure out how to get a link to the commercial. It's in the article.

Rick And Morty Finally Gets A Season 3 Release Date



Spoiler



The Rick and Morty release date?

On a Sunday, July 26 at 11:30p on Adult Swim. Wubalabuadubdub!


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

waynomo said:


> Season 3 announced. I can't figure out how to get a link to the commercial. It's in the article.
> 
> Rick And Morty Finally Gets A Season 3 Release Date
> 
> ...


In the comments to this article, someone says "Adult swim published that video on July 7, 2015. The premiere date is referring to the premiere of Season 2." Now, the previous rumors for S3 were March-April of 2017. Hopefully it's closer to the older rumors.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

bantar said:


> In the comments to this article, someone says "Adult swim published that video on July 7, 2015. The premiere date is referring to the premiere of Season 2." Now, the previous rumors for S3 were March-April of 2017. Hopefully it's closer to the older rumors.


Looks like you're correct. Season 2 premiered July 26, 2015. The date of the article was March 28, 2017. Looks like we all got taken. Bummer. I thought the commercial looked a little familiar.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

[Burp] OK then.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

Adult Swim Streams

Not an April Fools joke, they are streaming the new "Rick & Morty" season 3 episode 1, all day on a continuous loop (with commercials).

(Word is, this will also be showing up on TV at 9pm, _not sure if it will affect Toonami shows._)

Actually, they are currently airing it on a repeating loop from 8pm until midnight, so the Toonami block will not be affected, but the 11pm airing of Samurai Jack will be preempted. (Guide data may or may not know this by next week, so watch your passes.)


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

KDeFlane said:


> Adult Swim Streams
> 
> Not an April Fools joke, they are streaming the new "Rick & Morty" season 3 episode 1, all day on a continuous loop (with commercials).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up! Recorded and watched it. It wasn't super-funny, but it was good. At least we got to see Benevolent Rick at the end explaining to Morty.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Is it still available? I might have to find a torrent.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I went to watch last night's Samurai Jack off my DVR. It was Rick & Morty. So, I'm assuming it had to do with this April Fool's Day premiere.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Silly me. I was watching some unimportant basketball game. /sarcasm


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

waynomo said:


> Is it still available? I might have to find a torrent.


Don't know. But it was last minute airing and looping, so the guide data is incorrect. Find any show on the network last night and grab it. For instance, I recorded Samurai Jack. But, it seemed that the times were also skewed. Maybe someone edited a version and uploaded it.

Edit: I do see it is now available via magic. Better this way to have a proper title.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

bantar said:


> Edit: I do see it is now available via magic.


Found it! (Abra Kadabra) Let me know if anybody needs a copy. I can share it via various methods.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I guess they finished drawing it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

That was a good episode. Wish I'd re-watched the S2 finale though, since I forgot what was happening and it actually was a continuation.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> That was a good episode. Wish I'd re-watched the S2 finale though, since I forgot what was happening and it actually was a continuation.


Sounds like good advice. I haven't watched it yet, so I'll probably heed your advice.


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

The only thing you need to remember from S2 is where Rick landed at the end of the show and his purpose for leaving the tiny planet. Beyond that, the rest of this new episode is regular intergalatic shenanigans - Rick style.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

waynomo said:


> Is it still available? I might have to find a torrent.


It was available on YouTube on Sunday, although the version I saw didn't have the bit right at the end (although that is also on YouTube).


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Finally saw it. There are several illegit copies on YouTube, and you still can't buy it via the usual VOD stores (Amazon, Google Play, iTMS)

Good episode. Wish I can remember what Mulan McNugget sauce was. I heard rumblings they've postponed the rest of Season 3 until Summer.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Saturn_V said:


> Finally saw it. There are several illegit copies on YouTube, and you still can't buy it via the usual VOD stores (Amazon, Google Play, iTMS)
> 
> Good episode. Wish I can remember what Mulan McNugget sauce was. I heard rumblings they've postponed the rest of Season 3 until Summer.


When was it supposed to come out? I didn't realize there was even a date. They definitely are saying summer over various media now.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

You can still get S3E1 off Cartoon Network, I believe. It's running at 10pm each night, just set a manual recording. I'm assuming it will run Fri night. I caught it Wednesday (though Rovi data had it as Bobs Burgers episode).


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

TAsunder said:


> When was it supposed to come out? I didn't realize there was even a date. They definitely are saying summer over various media now.


A hard date was never mentioned... just a "year and a half, or maybe longer" from the S2 finale that aired 10/2015.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Certainty not one of the best eps but was OK, guess they wrote themselves into a corner with the prison thing ended it quickly.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I found out about the Fool's premiere of Rick and Morty on Reddit last Sunday. They had a link to a VidMe copy. Glad I got to see it. They still have it. Great episode.

Poor Jerry.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

lol I would seriously have to go try it if McDonalds did bring back the Szechuan sauce.

McDonald's Considers Bringing Back McNuggets Szechuan Sauce Just for Rick and Morty Fans - Adweek


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

DeDondeEs said:


> lol I would seriously have to go try it if McDonalds did bring back the Szechuan sauce.
> 
> McDonald's Considers Bringing Back McNuggets Szechuan Sauce Just for Rick and Morty Fans - Adweek


Me too. I'd go try it. I've not had McNuggets in years, but hey clearly this sauce is worthy of time-travel. They need to act fast though, unless the joke is carried forward in future episodes. Or maybe this is already a planned ad campaign with clever in show placement. Doesn't matter to me, it was done nicely.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Okay this time it's legit.

*RICK AND MORTY Official Season 3 Trailer*


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like some good stuff.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

And thats the way the news goes.......


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Pickle Rick is going to be my new nickname.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

McDonald's Giving 'Rick And Morty' Creator A Jug Of Szechuan Sauce | HuffPost


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Hopefully it's not surplus Szechuan from 1998.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

McDonald's couldn't have had the sauce ready by ComiCon? That could have been some awesome viral marketing. They could have given packets of the sauce out to the attendees.

Although if the panel tried it and realized they didn't like it, it could have backfired.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I wonder if they need to get Disney on board and they can't come to an agreement.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the promo with Mr. Poopy Butthole dreaming he's active then wakes up looks sadly at his cane.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Slightly newer Season 3 intro:


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

That's a good one too, butt face and picking up a Morty at store.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

[URL=[/URL]


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

PSA Reminder:

Episode 3x02, "Rickmancing The Stone", is airing this Sunday!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Had high hopes for the pickle Rick episode, started off good but kinda fizzled out. The first one with Road Warrior spoof was good.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Had high hopes for the pickle Rick episode, started off good but kinda fizzled out. The first one with Road Warrior spoof was good.


I liked it. Lots of action and gore. 

The therapist scenes were a bit painful though.

This Rick and Morty Meme Generator is kinda fun.

Master of all Science


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I confess my favorite part of the episode was Beth saying "F*** You" to the therapist.

After hearing Sarah Chalke's endless "fricks" on eight years of _Scrubs_, it was almost cathartic.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891521911460470784


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

The jug is on ebay now. Up to $5600.00
McDonald's Mulan Szechuan Sauce 64 Oz. Bottle + Rick and Morty Pelican Case- NEW | eBay


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

It's not the one that they sent to Justin Roiland. Apparently, there were a few others.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Saturn_V said:


> The jug is on ebay now. Up to $5600.00
> McDonald's Mulan Szechuan Sauce 64 Oz. Bottle + Rick and Morty Pelican Case- NEW | eBay


That's insane enough now $7500, and in a protective case no less.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> It's not the one that they sent to Justin Roiland. Apparently, there were a few others.


I think McDonald's had a contest where the prize was a jug of the sauce. They gave out 3 jugs, IIRC.

By the way, was this the first time that coprophilia has been discussed in a network cartoon?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

cannonz said:


> That's insane enough now $7500, and in a protective case no less.


$11,600.00


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't get unless is publicity stunt, bidders with no intention to buy and seller in on it.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

it may be way over-analyzed, still love it.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Rick and Morty Szechuan Sauce Packets + Portal Gun + Case | eBay


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

eBay username is definitelynotdanharmon, and the seller history is interesting


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

The Shoney's mug on the desk!


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

GoPackGo said:


> eBay username is definitelynotdanharmon, and the seller history is interesting


So what's the consensus? Is it Harmon?

Saw this old Mashable article about that account.

'Rick and Morty' creator may or may not have tried to sell McDonald's Mulan Szechuan Dipping Sauce on eBay



> Looking closer into definitelynotdanharmon's eBay account, which was created in 2005 (pretty far back to be referencing Dan Harmon at all unless you are, in fact, Dan Harmon), has two past sales: one of which is an LCD screen panel replacement, the other a Bitcoin miner.
> 
> Past purchases include one of those dangling carseat signs for Uber/Lyft drivers (a prop?), some laptop parts (is Dan Harmon a tinkerer?), and something from Goodwill Southern California.
> 
> So, inconclusive at best. If you're just looking for that sweet sweet McDonald's Mulan Szechuan McNugget Dipping Sauce, here's some more affordable options courtesy of a list by someone who's maybe Dan Harmon.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Huh.

Deadmau5 interrupts his wedding weekend to buy 'Rick and Morty' Szechuan sauce



> Originally, the sauce was supposed to go to the buyer who put down $15,000, but then he proved immediately unresponsive after the auction. The second buyer fell through too. And like a goddamn hero, Deadmau5's stepped in to claim his McNugget-y prize.
> 
> Workman gave Deadmau5 a shout on Twitter after the first two buyers bailed. The DJ responded immediately, again, despite the fact that he was in the middle of committing himself to eternal love.
> 
> ...


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Can't say that I'm a fan of Jerry episodes though I like that Morty has come into his own.

The bit about the kid killing his sister was a bit depressing but I guess it's "bad parenting" as Jerry mentioned.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Kept waiting for the wind to whisper "loser" during this episode. 

Thought the B-Story (Beth and Summer 50ft tall reverse monsters ) was actually better


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Saturn_V said:


> Thought the B-Story (Beth and Summer 50ft tall reverse monsters ) was actually better


The Morphizer-XE could definitely use a better user interface. But I guess that's what you would expect from a company that handles customer service in the manner that it does.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

"Reverse, that will fix it... what else could it do?"


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

I loved it when the customer service "guy" was talking Beth through a trouble shooting sequence.

1. See the door on the side of the machine.
2. There is a red button right next to it.
3. Push the red button.
4. "We're free!!! We're free!!"

That was so unexpected I nearly fell off my couch and had to pause it I was laughing so hard!!!

Gerry


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Saturn_V said:


> Thought the B-Story (Beth and Summer 50ft tall reverse monsters ) was actually better


And give - well, Morty, I suppose - credit; they managed to get Beth and Summer back to normal without Rick's help. ("Wait...this setting should work" *ZAP* "What was it?" "Fix Morty's mess again")


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

The latest episode "The Ricklantis Mixup" with a subtitle of something like "Rick and Morty Citadel Tales" was a VERY funny episode. Several of this season's episodes have been great - I'm really enjoying them!!

Gerry


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I was astonished that they crammed so much world-building in 22 minutes. And really enjoyed that they led off with Joe Walsh and "In The City"


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

"The Creepy Morty".


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Gerryex said:


> The latest episode "The Ricklantis Mixup" with a subtitle of something like "Rick and Morty Citadel Tales" was a VERY funny episode. Several of this season's episodes have been great - I'm really enjoying them!!
> 
> Gerry


 Yeah, got power back Monday after 8 days had to catch the last 2 both very good, looking forward to tonight's.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

So why did Beth leave Tommy in Froopyland?

And what do you think, did Beth leave? I'm thinking yes since she's actually so totally loving and calm at the end of the episode.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

logic88 said:


> So why did Beth leave Tommy in Froopyland?
> 
> And what do you think, did Beth leave? I'm thinking yes since she's actually so totally loving and calm at the end of the episode.


she said he didn't want to come back 
and maybe she thought it was too incriminating to have him come back and talk about what happened (even if people did think he was crazy they would still have to investigate where he's been for the last 20 years)

and yeah, I agree - Beth clone


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

jamesl said:


> she said he didn't want to come back
> and maybe she thought it was too incriminating to have him come back and talk about what happened (even if people did think he was crazy they would still have to investigate where he's been for the last 20 years)


I meant originally as a kid. Was Beth that jealous of Tommy or afraid that Tommy would accuse her of trying to kill him by pushing him into the honey swamp?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

She thought it was make believe world, thought his dad did kill him.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Spoiler



I'm assuming that Beth killed Tommy and that the DNA for the clone was extracted from his blood that was on her.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Next week is end of season, pretty short after that looooong wait.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Next week is end of season, pretty short after that looooong wait.


Three episodes more than GoT.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> I'm assuming that...


(Whoops, realized it doesn't specifically mention spoilers in the title of this thread.)



Spoiler



The DNA for Tommy's clone was extracted from the finger she brought back. I assumed most of the blood on her was various creatures that she had to kill to get to Tommy, and she left him alive (with 9 fingers).


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

And so far the only appearance of Mr Poopie Butthole, a very brief scene of Morty accepting his marriage proposal.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

trainman said:


> (Whoops, realized it doesn't specifically mention spoilers in the title of this thread.)


Whoops myself. Added spoiler tags to my post.



trainman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The DNA for Tommy's clone was extracted from the finger she brought back. I assumed most of the blood on her was various creatures that she had to kill to get to Tommy, and she left him alive (with 9 fingers).


Forgot about that but ...


Spoiler



I still think she killed him.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I started don't care about spoilers, want discussion of what people liked or didn't, Q and A etc. Can I modify title to warn those who care about such things, don't see how to even in posts and most forums that allow modifying post won't let you do title.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

cannonz said:


> She thought it was make believe world, thought his dad did kill him.


I don't so 
I think she pushed him into the honey so he would be stuck and couldn't follow her out 
and then she left him in there on purpose

I think it was only as the years passed by that she forgot it was a real place and thought it was a make believe place

maybe I'm wrong, but that's what I got out of it


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Next week is end of season, pretty short after that looooong wait.


On one hand yes. However, the quality of this season made the wait worthwhile. If they keep the quality up I only have a small problem with the long wait.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm thinking this season might be the best season yet. What do others think?


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I must have zoned out for a moment but did they show how Rick got his arm back? This season has been incredible. Need to watch it a few more times to really appreciate everything going on all season.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

nickels said:


> I must have zoned out for a moment but did they show how Rick got his arm back?


Not that I saw.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

waynomo said:


> I'm thinking this season might be the best season yet. What do others think?


:thumbsup::thumbsup::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Is that a stomach monster, or are you just glad to see me.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

waynomo said:


> I'm thinking this season might be the best season yet. What do others think?


I actually feel like this has been the worst season. Not super thrilled with a lot of the storylines.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

KungFuCow said:


> I actually feel like this has been the worst season. Not super thrilled with a lot of the storylines.


I'm not sure how you can say that when this season gave us pickle rick


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

zordude said:


> I'm not sure how you can say that when this season gave us pickle rick


yeah
Watch Rick and Morty on Adult Swim
there isn't an episode there I didn't love
Pickle Rick was brilliant


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

cannonz said:


> Next week is end of season, pretty short after that looooong wait.


They always do 10 episode seasons. I'd rather have short, quality seasons than long, bad ones.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

waynomo said:


> I'm thinking this season might be the best season yet. What do others think?


Nah. The State of Georgia vs. Rick Allen was way funnier than this season. 

This has been the world-building/character building season. Everything was pushed to give everyone (not just Morty and Rick) a bigger presence and a deeper history. It's not that I didn't enjoy that, but sometimes you just want Interdimensional Cable III or Auto Erotic Assimilation II.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I've seen the first 3 episodes of this show. I liked the first 2 and loved the 3rd. The 3rd dealt with Xmas and a theme park.  Great stuff!!


Above post was 3+ years ago. I didn't watch anymore of the show after that, until 2 days ago. For some reason, I own the first season on VUDU. I watched the rest of that season there. I then watched season 2 on Hulu. I just watched the first episode of season 3 on the Adult Swim app on my iPad.

It's a very clever show. Like I sit and wonder who thinks up this stuff.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I saw Pickle Rick last night. Maybe my favorite episode of this show.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Just watched an episode where at the end, Rick uses his portal gun to get 2 pizzas from an earth that didn't have daylight savings. I thought to myself, he must have time traveled. He had to order the pizzas, wait for them to get done and then come back. Like 5 seconds later, Rick just happens to mention that he didn't time travel. He just grabbed 2 pizzas sitting on the counter. Nobody on the show asked him about it. He just happened to answer the question I was thinking.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

its amazing that you can find this streamed on youtube every day 

youtube must eventually ban the channels, but everytime I visit youtube there are at least 10 channels there in my "recommended" section that are streaming episode after episode


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Saturn_V said:


> Nah. The State of Georgia vs. Rick Allen was way funnier than this season.
> 
> This has been the world-building/character building season. Everything was pushed to give everyone (not just Morty and Rick) a bigger presence and a deeper history. It's not that I didn't enjoy that, but sometimes you just want Interdimensional Cable III or Auto Erotic Assimilation II.


That sums up my thoughts exactly. Not enough Rick and Morty this season and no returns (yet) of favorite characters.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

KungFuCow said:


> ..and no returns (yet) of favorite characters.


but they did have the return of one of the most interesting characters from one of the most interesting episodes

and his return was epic


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> Just watched an episode where at the end, Rick uses his portal gun to get 2 pizzas from an earth that didn't have daylight savings. I thought to myself, he must have time traveled. He had to order the pizzas, wait for them to get done and then come back. Like 5 seconds later, Rick just happens to mention that he didn't time travel. He just grabbed 2 pizzas sitting on the counter. Nobody on the show asked him about it. He just happened to answer the question I was thinking.


He could also have done it by going to a dimension where time runs at a different rate.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

jamesl said:


> but they did have the return of one of the most interesting characters from one of the most interesting episodes
> 
> and his return was epic


I guess Im just salty Aberdolf Linkler hasnt returned.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> He could also have done it by going to a dimension where time runs at a different rate.


Or a dimension with food replicators that can instantly produce pizzas.

But Rick's character is such that he's much more likely to do what he actually did.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I saw Pickle Rick last night. Maybe my favorite episode of this show.


At burning man this year one of the costumes I wore was Pickle Wayne. A few people got it. Someone else in the camp was Pickle Dan. We determined that there was enough room for two pickle people. While most in the camp like Rick and Morty, most had not watched it yet so it was lost on them.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Pickle Rick was a good episode. I have the Pop Vinyls on pre-order.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

KungFuCow said:


> Pickle Rick was a good episode. I have the Pop Vinyls on pre-order.


I've never bought a Funko Pop. I just pre-ordered the 2 Pickle Ricks.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

They have a Jerry, Beth and Summer one too. And a Scary Terry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I've never bought a Funko Pop. I just pre-ordered the 2 Pickle Ricks.


Jan 2018? It seems odd to miss the holiday window.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm enjoying this season quite a bit. I actually like "Ricklantis Mixup" and that is my favorite so far. 

It's still a very smart show.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Both of my Pickle Rick pops just shipped according to Amazon. Maybe they will be here in a few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I ended up ordering a standard Rick & Morty pop. Also a Mr Meeseeks. (Look at me!!)


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

No reincarnated Birdperson. They trolled us again.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> No reincarnated Birdperson. They trolled us again.


Yeah, I was wondering about that. They showed the clip of him being resurrected I think at the end of last season's finale but there was nothing about him this season!!!

This season's finale was good but there were other episodes this season that were better. Pickle Rick comes to mind and the first episode where Rick escaped from prison was great!

Gerry


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Gerryex said:


> Yeah, I was wondering about that. They showed the clip of him being resurrected I think at the end of last season's finale but there was nothing about him this season!!!


Wasn't he "resurrected" at the end of the Season 3 premiere (the one where Rick escapes from prison and Beth announces she and Jerry are divorcing)?


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

I wasn't impressed with last night's episode.

It felt a bit too "been there, done that". Rick's fight with Jaguar was a lot better than his fight with the president, IMO.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Keith David has displaced Morgan Freeman as my favorite fictional African-American president.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

How 'Rick and Morty' became TV's #1 comedy



> _Rick and Morty_ was the top-rated TV comedy in 2017, beating out _ Modern Family_, _ The Big Bang Theory_ and _ Saturday Night Live_.


Really? That seems hard to believe.

Edit: I couldn't find ratings data for last night's season finale yet but according to this, the season finale for Big Bang had 12.6M total viewers. That's a heck of a lot more viewers than R&M, which seems to get 2-3M total viewers. I guess Newsweek is referring to the coveted 18-35 demo?


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

logic88 said:


> How 'Rick and Morty' became TV's #1 comedy
> 
> Really? That seems hard to believe.
> 
> Edit: I couldn't find ratings data for last night's season finale yet but according to this, the season finale for Big Bang had 12.6M total viewers. That's a heck of a lot more viewers than R&M, which seems to get 2-3M total viewers. I guess Newsweek is referring to the coveted 18-35 demo?


Maybe ratings include more than just the number of viewers?


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe with all streaming platforms taken into account. BBT isn’t really available for streaming.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

logic88 said:


> That's a heck of a lot more viewers than R&M, which seems to get 2-3M total viewers. I guess Newsweek is referring to the coveted 18-35 demo?


3M for that time slot is amazing. But the ballooning 18-35 demo is an overblown statistic. (i'm not in that millennial audience)

I always felt that the largest indicator of a show's success isn't the ratings or share, but the commercials. If you're carrying movie teasers and glossy car ads- you're doin' good. I don't watch AdultSwim, so I don't know what commercials they're carrying. But I suspect they're not coveted blocks because of the time slot.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Maybe ratings include more than just the number of viewers?


It said "Top Rated", not best in ratings, or viewers. It could just be the #1 favorite when people are polled on their favorite comedy.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Frylock said:


> It said "Top Rated", not best in ratings, or viewers. It could just be the #1 favorite when people are polled on their favorite comedy.


 Or quite likely focus groups after being shown things.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Frylock said:


> It said "Top Rated", not best in ratings, or viewers. It could just be the #1 favorite when people are polled on their favorite comedy.


I guess "top-rated" is a bit ambiguous. When I saw that, my mind just went to ratings since that's easy to get data for. But calling something #1 makes for a better lede. Like in all of those movie promos (e.g. #1 comedy, #1 action movie, etc.)

R&M is #7 at IMDB, beating out all other comedy shows .

IMDb Top Rated TV Shows


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Really? 20 packets of sauce per location? How did that stupid idea get approved?

'We want sauce': police called after McDonald's Rick and Morty promotion heats up


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

logic88 said:


> Really? 20 packets of sauce per location? How did that stupid idea get approved?
> 
> 'We want sauce': police called after McDonald's Rick and Morty promotion heats up


There were only two locations in Los Angeles. I understand lines were around the block everywhere. Rumors are that store personnel are selling the packets on eBay. The only question is whether to boycott MacDonald's or join the class action lawsuit.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Yeah, I read some locations were sold out before they went on sale. I assumed that meant employees took them.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

logic88 said:


> Really? 20 packets of sauce per location? How did that stupid idea get approved?
> 
> 'We want sauce': police called after McDonald's Rick and Morty promotion heats up


I was at a location in south San Jose*. The crowds were civilized, at least in my section of the line. I'm not so much angered by the first-come-first-served method of distribution, but I do think the promotion was pointless. McDonalds wanted to advertise their new recipe for chicken tenders and didn't really care about the historical value of the 10 flavors of dipping sauce. They really really didn't care about R&M fans, as they made their own artwork for the packets and posters. (I'm told there were as few as 6 posters per flavor per location.)

And any time a promotion says "quantities are limited" they really *really *really should be required to state what small number that quatity will be and exactly how few people need to travel to any given location to stand in line for them. I think that is what the anger is really about.

*(my story): I arrived at 1:15pm and the line was probably already at 500 people. Parking at the plaza was a nightmare. I pity the other businesses. Dozens of people arrived after me, and the line spiraled around several buildings. At 1:30 an employee walked the line to tell people that there were only 20 packets of sauce -- he just assumed we all wanted the same flavor and said nothing about the other varieties. Only a few people gave up and left the line. By 1:45 the line had collapsed in half, but the people around me all murmured and grumbled about staying to see how it all played out. Again employees came out to tell us we were wasting our time. Around 2:00 a man entered the restaurant carrying a small cardboard box and the crowd by the door cheered. Soon a few people emerged holding a poster or sauce packet aloft to confirm their success. I stayed until 2:30 and there were still probably 100 people in line.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

KDeFlane said:


> They really really didn't care about R&M fans, as they made their own artwork for the packets and posters.


I would guess more like they didn't want to have to pay Cartoon Network for the rights to use R&M in the artwork. Obviously they cared about the fans _some_ or they wouldn't have bothered dusting off the recipe in the first place.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> Yeah, I read some locations were sold out before they went on sale. I assumed that meant employees took them.


Sounds like something similar to what reportedly happened with the High School Musical Live Tour - when tickets were supposed to be available, pretty much everybody discovered that they were all sold out, and within minutes, there were quite a few tickets available on StubHub.



ej42137 said:


> The only question is whether to boycott MacDonald's or join the class action lawsuit.


Class action lawsuit? For what? Your best chance is to make such a fuss that McDonald's will re-release the sauce, if not try to get some sort of promotional deal with Cartoon Network to have a legitimate Rick & Morty tie-in. I wouldn't be surprised if the limited release was to test the reaction and see if a tie-in was worthwhile.



trainman said:


> I would guess more like they didn't want to have to pay Cartoon Network for the rights to use R&M in the artwork. Obviously they cared about the fans _some_ or they wouldn't have bothered dusting off the recipe in the first place.


Also, a significant number of locations that had the sauce were very close to universities. Three that come to mind are Berkeley, San Francisco, and Las Vegas. McDonald's knew where the people who would be most interested in Szechuan sauce were located.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

I don't understand the thinking that lead to McDonald's making such a big deal of bringing the sauce back and then only have 20 packets available per location. Is there any scenario where that doesn't result in a bunch of pissed off R&M fans? If they were going to make such a limited supply, they should have just made them prizes in some contest instead.



logic88 said:


> I guess Newsweek is referring to the coveted 18-35 demo?


This AV Club blurb had more info. (I guess they don't care about 35 year olds. )

https://www.avclub.com/rick-and-mor...21.1407947596.1507042467-160227058.1494430824



> Now, _Rick And Morty _can add another feather in its cap, with a press release revealing that it's now "the number one comedy across all of television" in the key 18-24 and 18-34 demographics.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't think McDonalds made a big deal about it at all. Was it advertised on TV?


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

I saw mentioned everywhere on social media and all of the media blogs.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Sure. But McDonalds really didn't promote it. You know what a real McDonalds promotion is, because it's everywhere all the time.

The internet nerds picked up on this and magnified it.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Depends on what you mean by promote. I took a look at their Twitter feed and saw 8 or 9 tweets about it. Not sure how many times they mentioned it in their other social media outlets.

Given their target demo, that's plenty of promotion IMO.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> The internet nerds picked up on this and magnified it.


They promoted it on social media. Nerds then magnified it. That's how things work these days.

Nintendo releases the SNES mini and don't promote it at all. Release day there are lines outside every store selling them. It's how things are.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Betrayal! McDonald's Fails to Deliver the Szechuan Sauce Rick and Morty Fans Were Promised.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Blaming the fans for this debacle instead of McDonald's? Nah, I don't buy that POV.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

That story said one McDonalds had over 1,000 people camped out for some of the sauce. That is completely crazy.

Why doesn't McDonalds just bring the sauce back? They'd sell a boatload of nuggets to people that just want to try the sauce. I would for sure try it, but no way in hell I'm waiting in line to do so. Well, other then the normal line at the drive thru.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

There is no demand for the sauce, despite the clamor of internet nerds. McDonalds constantly market tests various things.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917169818725384192


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> There is no demand for the sauce, despite the clamor of internet nerds. McDonalds constantly market tests various things.


I guess yesterday's market test results are in. 



logic88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917169818725384192


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

logic88 said:


> I don't understand the thinking that lead to McDonald's making such a big deal of bringing the sauce back and then only have 20 packets available per location. Is there any scenario where that doesn't result in a bunch of pissed off R&M fans? If they were going to make such a limited supply, they should have just made them prizes in some contest instead.


This exactly... and not just pissed off R&M fans. I watch R&M, but I'm not what you'd consider a particularly big fan of the show, and I might have been curious to try this fabled sauce, but I am not about to go to one of the two stores in the entire area that had the sauce and try and fight for one of the 20 packets they had.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

We were in San Diego over the weekend and my son pulled up the promotion website and saw that they had the Szechuan sauce at a location near our hotel. I looked up the whole thing and it appeared it was going to be a giant mess and luckily I was able to talk him out of going there to stand in line.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow. People will line up for anything. No shortage of stupid in this country.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

It would have been sort of cool to get a few packets of the stuff and try it. But I wasn't about to waste any of our limited time in San Diego lined up at a McDonalds for it.

To me it almost looks like whatever social media / promotions team put this whole thing together were intentionally trying to be jerks about the whole thing in the spirit of Rick Sanchez. But perhaps I am giving them too much credit.

The animation they used on the promotional materials was weird too. It looked like they didn't get permission from the Rick and Morty creators so they put some odd looking characters and designs on the packets. I suppose they wouldn't have gotten permission from Disney to use Mulan to reissue the original packet design.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Based on this Tweet from Dan Harmon, they definitely didn't have any official tie-in with Rick & Morty...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917548339075235840
Of course, Rick & Morty didn't have an official tie-in with McDonald's when they brought it up in the first place.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

And it wasn't R and M on packet just generic space scene, didn't need anything from him.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

The conspiracy theorist in me thinks this is all just a highly camouflaged social media driven product placement campaign.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I don't watch Rick and Morty and knew nothing about this promotion. Saturday morning my son tells me that they are bringing back this special Mulan Szechwan sauce for one day only and we need to go to McDonalds. After looking up a location near us that had the sauce, we headed out. We arrived around 1:00 to discover that they had none of the Szechwan sauce at all. The guy working there told us that a different location a couple miles away had the sauce, but he didn't think they had many packets. I figured we would go there and maybe get lucky. I was absolutely unprepared for what I saw as I approached the second restaurant. There was a line all the way around the building with many people sitting in portable chairs. It's like they were camped out for concert tickets. I was honestly shocked. I had no idea this was going to be such a huge thing.

By this point, my daughter was cranky and hungry. There was no way I was waiting in that line, so I decided to go back to the first store and at least get some food and try the new chicken tenders. Needless to say, they were extremely average. About the only thing good I can say about them is that they might be better than McNuggets. Obviously, that's hardly a compliment.

As we were finishing our meal, I noticed that there were a bunch of people starting to form a line in the restaurant. I asked them what was going on, since they didn't have the sauce at this location, and they said they were waiting for posters that were being distributed at 2:00. I figured hey, let's at least make this trip worthwhile and walk away with something, so we got in line. While waiting in line, an employee came over and told everyone that they only had 50 posters, and that everyone would be required to purchase the new chicken tenders if they wanted one. Cool. We were about 25th in line, and we had already bought ten of the new tenders, so we were good to go. I went to verify this with the employee, and he then informed me that I would have to buy the tenders again because the promotion didn't officially start until 2:00. F*** that! I walked out of there vowing never to eat at McDonalds again.

As it turns out, I probably should have stayed in line and waited for the poster. When I got home, I told my friend the whole story, and he immediately responded, "You idiot! You could have sold that poster for way more than what a second order of tenders would have cost you." So I go online and check eBay. Holy crap! Some of them were selling for hundreds of dollars!!! This of course only served to make me even madder. I wish I had never left my house in the first place. What an unbelievably crappy promotion!!!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

McDonald's has announced that the sauce will be re-released in a much wider release "sometime this winter." No word on whether or not there will be any sort of tie-in with either _Rick and Morty_ (which I doubt, considering that it is in-between seasons) or _Mulan_. I was going to say that it might be involved in a tie-in with a re-release of the movie on Blu-Ray, but it just had a release (with its direct-to-video sequel) in February.

Crazy idea of the day: put the Citadel of Mortys logo on the sauce lids.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I don't think they need any kind of tie in. This last weekend showed people will show up without having to give them a reason, other than to get some of the sauce. I know I will for sure go to McDonalds to get some of this legendary sauce.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> McDonald's has announced that the sauce will be re-released in a much wider release "sometime this winter."


So the people who just paid $1,000 for a packet of sauce on eBay pretty much feel like morons now.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

gweempose said:


> So the people who just paid $1,000 for a packet of sauce on eBay pretty much feel like morons now.


They should feel like morons either way.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> They should feel like morons either way.


LOL ... I don't disagree.

The whole thing was so poorly thought out. They should have just re-released the sauce for a limited time to begin with. Maybe a couple months or something. The way they did it, there was absolutely no way it wasn't going to end with a ton of pissed off customers.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

gweempose said:


> The whole thing was so poorly thought out.


If it wasn't "poorly thought out", it story probably wouldn't be picked up by the Washington Post.

McDonald's botched its 'Rick and Morty' Szechuan sauce stunt, and fans are not happy


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure who looks worse here, McDonald's or Rick and Morty fans. Going to pretend I don't know anything about this show until this blows over. Wubba lubba what now?


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

nickels said:


> I'm not sure who looks worse here, McDonald's or Rick and Morty fans. Going to pretend I don't know anything about this show until this blows over. Wubba lubba what now?


Yeah, apparently R&M fans have a bit of a toxic reputation so a lot of pundits took the opportunity to rail against them in their coverage of SauceGate.

The Szechuan sauce fiasco proves Rick and Morty fans don't understand Rick and Morty
Rick and Morty Fans Lose Their Minds Over Fast Food


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I saw a Facebook post that said that McDonald's limited the sauce intentionally pretty much as a screw-you to the show's fans, and "it's exactly what Rick would have done if he was in charge of it." Next will probably be a post saying that the announcement of the sauce's re-release is all part of the Rick plan, as a screw-you to the people who are paying who knows how much on eBay for the sauce.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I think the people at Mcdonalds are being given too much credit. I think they just severely underestimated demand, and thought it would be a tiny thing, and not the giant thing it became.

At this point, I also don't know that you can really group R&M fans. This season they definitely went pretty mainstream.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Errr... 

'Rick and Morty' porn parody released: Here's the trailer


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

cannonz said:


> And it wasn't R and M on packet just generic space scene, didn't need anything from him.


Yeah a generic space scene with a green pickle looking guy and a mr poopy butthole lookalike.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

*start the press! *
"McDonald's is capitalizing on the crazy popularity of its limited-edition Szechuan Sauce with a new website, a podcast - and a promise to release more info ... this Thursday, Feb. 22" 
(some people on Twitter have already posted pics of the new packaging -- no R&M tie-in at all, so keep calm) 
www.wewantthesauce.com


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

KDeFlane said:


> *start the press! *
> "McDonald's is capitalizing on the crazy popularity of its limited-edition Szechuan Sauce with a new website, a podcast - and a promise to release more info ... this Thursday, Feb. 22"
> (some people on Twitter have already posted pics of the new packaging -- no R&M tie-in at all, so keep calm)
> www.wewantthesauce.com


McDonald's Orders Up 20 Million Packets for 'Rick and Morty'-Inspired Szechuan Sauce Do-Over

20M packets, eh? I wonder how many folks will be hoarding them, just in case they get valuable again.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I will go to McDonalds and buy some nuggets so I can try the sauce. Then I will resume not caring about szechuan sauce.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I will go to McDonalds and buy some nuggets so I can take them home and pour Huy Fong Siracha on them. That'll be 100x better than anything McDs can concoct.

If the sauce were really as good as Justin Roiland claims, it would've graduated into McD's regular sauce selection.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I tried McDonald's siracha sauce for their nuggets. That stuff was gross. I'm not sure if I don't like siracha sauce, or I don't like McDonalds siracha nugget sauce.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I will go to McDonalds and buy some nuggets so I can try the sauce. Then I will resume not caring about szechuan sauce.


I will skip directly to not caring about the sauce.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Hoffer said:


> I tried McDonald's siracha sauce for their nuggets. That stuff was gross. I'm not sure if I don't like siracha sauce, or I don't like McDonalds siracha nugget sauce.


That stuff *is* quantitatively gross. The name Siracha isn't trademarked or copyrighted, so there are literally dozens of variants out there- and fast food has bastardized versions that are more ranch dressing than Siracha.

There's only one Huy Fong Foods Siracha.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I can't say I feel bad for all the idiots that paid hundreds of dollars for a packet of the sauce on eBay after that whole fiasco back in October.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

logic88 said:


> McDonald's Orders Up 20 Million Packets for 'Rick and Morty'-Inspired Szechuan Sauce Do-Over


What a misleading headline! (not your fault, theirs) 
The sauce flavor was inspired by Disney's "Mulan" not R&M. The new re-issue is *not* a do-over for their previous chaos, as the packets are not using that promotional design. It's a new release of an old sauce -- and yes, I will finally get to taste what all the fuss is about, then stop making a fuss ever again.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I think anyone that watched the show would know the sauce flavor was inspired by Disney's "Mulan" and not R&M.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

So anyone try it yet? Did the local McDonald's have adequate supply?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

robojerk said:


> I think anyone that watched the show would know the sauce flavor was inspired by Disney's "Mulan" and not R&M.


Seems fair to say that the sauce was inspired (cross-marketed) by Mulan, but that the recent revival of the "Mulan" sauce was inspired by Rick and Morty.


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

logic88 said:


> So anyone try it yet? Did the local McDonald's have adequate supply?


I was worried because I forgot about Monday. Went yesterday for lunch and placed my order. The lady knew about the sauce, but had no idea about its origin/fame. They had plenty and there was no mad rush.

Anyway. It was edible. Not great. Not bad. It was a fun adventure, but I wouldn't time travel for it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I saw someone describe it as corn syrup with Worcestershire sauce. Still I want to try it. I'd be interested if anybody remembers what the original tasted like and if this compares.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

logic88 said:


> McDonald's Orders Up 20 Million Packets for 'Rick and Morty'-Inspired Szechuan Sauce Do-Over





KDeFlane said:


> What a misleading headline! (not your fault, theirs).


How is that misleading?
The sauce *do-over* is directly due to Rick and Morty.
Sure the original sauce was a cross promotion with Disney for Mulan, but if Rick didn't mention it in a Rick and Morty episode there would have been no fiasco last October and they wouldn't have the 20 million packets now. So the inspiration for this is Rick and Morty. It's a do-over for the last botched attempt.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

bantar said:


> Anyway. It was edible. Not great. Not bad. It was a fun adventure, but I wouldn't time travel for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm curious and will give it a try.

Sent from my 2015 MacBook Pro with Retina Display using Safari v11.0.3


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

A great big *meh*. Definitely not worth time traveling for. It's purpose was best served as a plot device for Rick and Morty. It definitely was not worth all the hoopla.

I definitely got a bit of (American?) traditional sweet Chinese flavor. I'm not great with identifying flavors, but I think it was like a plum sauce or a duck sauce just not as good.

Still I'm glad I tried it.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Yeah, I just tried it and it's rather nondescript. Just kinda of sweet with no strong flavors.

Glad I at least tried it but I won't be going back for seconds.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

If you didn’t yell Pickle Rick like a frothing at the mouth fanboy and act asinine in other ways while eating it, then you weren’t doing it right.


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

waynomo said:


> ... I think it was like a plum sauce or a duck sauce just not as good. Still I'm glad I tried it.


I like it, i'll go back for more. Better than glow-in-the-dark sweet'n'sour, not as sweet as teriyaki, now you have me wishing they really would do plum sauce.

My McWorker asked me if I would be selling my packets on eBay. I assured her that, nope, I really did want to eat the sauce.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I tried the sauce Sunday night. It won't replace my favorite sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Nobody seriously thought it would be any good, did they?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

hefe said:


> Nobody seriously thought it would be any good, did they?


I didn't know what to expect, but I definitely thought it would be better than what it turned out to be. Yes, I was slightly disappointed.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

If it were good the first time, they would have kept it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> If it were good the first time, they would have kept it.


It was just a movie tie-in. I think it would have to have been tremendously popular for them to keep it permanently.

I remember it then. It was ok, not great. It's Chicken McNugget sauce. None of them are great. They also had a Cinnamon Apple sauce for A Bug's Life that I remember liking.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a sweet tooth. I liked it, but can understand why others don't. I'd ask for it again if still available.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

realityboy said:


> It was just a movie tie-in. I think it would have to have been tremendously popular for them to keep it permanently.
> 
> I remember it then. It was ok, not great. It's Chicken McNugget sauce. None of them are great. They also had a Cinnamon Apple sauce for A Bug's Life that I remember liking.


Or that Dan Harmon just liked it enough to make it a plot device.

I think the deep fried apple pies were fantastic but they went away too.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Finally tried the Szechuan Sauce- didn't hate/like... just was a blander sweet and sour with a little brown thrown in. No garlic, no chili peppers, not pungent or spicy- there's nothing _Szechuan_ about it.

And millennials rioted for this?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

'Rick and Morty' Scores Massive 70-Episode Renewal


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

We'll get the 70th episode in like 23 years.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

R&M seasons now are 10 episodes long. Maybe this means longer seasons (> 13 eps)
Maybe well get a season totally dedicated to Jerry.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Hoffer said:


> We'll get the 70th episode in like 23 years.


 Like a lot of UK shows 30 years and 38 episodes.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Great, something for me to watch during my declining years, along with Season 7 of "The Venture Bros."


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> We'll get the 70th episode in like 23 years.


Maybe, not having to wait every season to find out of they're renewed, the gap won't be so large, and we'll get 'seasons' more frequently.

I doubt it, but I can hope.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

70 more makes 101 episodes, or 100 if you don't count the pilot.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

hefe said:


> 'Rick and Morty' Scores Massive 70-Episode Renewal


THAT was worth waiting for and explains why Harmon said it was not an easy negotiation.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I don't know that it will go any faster. I think the problem is they are such perfectionists. I'd rather wait 2 years between seasons and have 10 amazing episodes, than have them more frequent and 1/2 the episodes be terrible.

Look at this last season. Between Pickle Rick and the Sezchuan Sauce, they launched 2 MASSIVE memes/fads. How many other shows can really do that these days?


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Good premiere. Edge of Tomorty: Rick Die Rickpeat, good to know 18 months away and a fat 70 episode renewal hasn't dulled their wits at all. Laughed out loud when I saw the


Spoiler



Kirkland MeeSeeks box.



First of five to air this year- the remaining five will air in 2020.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Didn’t realize that this was coming up and there it is in my list!


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I was totally unaware too. Only clue was my FireTV queue this morning showing new episodes of Watchmen, Mr. Robot and R&M.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

They still got IT. Love the episode. More! More! More!


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Woke up a little earlier today to watch (the on-demand purchase doesn't hit until 3am) Starting Monday mornings with R&M sure as hell beats the morning shows.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

The new episodes have been good but I'm very curious as to when they are going to get back to Evil Morty story arc.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Watching the 11/17 episode and Glootie sounds like Taika Waititi. Check IMDB, and yep it's him.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> Watching the 11/17 episode and Glootie sounds like Taika Waititi. Check IMDB, and yep it's him.


Lots of big names in the episode: Sam Neill and Kathleen Turner played the bickering Monogatron couple, and Jeffrey Wright (from "Westworld") played fellow toilet user Tony.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Huh. Wasn't feeling this episode. The lampooning of heist genre movies just didn't click for me.

Unfortunately it's an off week already so have to wait until next week for episode 4.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

It didn't land with me either. But I've never felt the heist genre particularly offensive. But someone on their writing staff needs to peddle their heist-movie rage into a parody/spoof screenplay and sell it to Netflix.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

This whole season has been a miss for me and Im fanatical about this show. I actually thought the heist episode was the best of the season but I seem to be in the minority. 

A few people left the writing staff to move on to other shows. Im wondering how much thats impacting things.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

That Dragon episode was errr... interesting?

We only get one more episode before the break, right? Hopefully they pick up the Evil Morty storyline soon.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Better than the heist episode. But it was kinda icky.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought it was interesting that Summer went back home as her Elven archer persona...


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> I thought it was interesting that Summer went back home as her Elven archer persona...


Good Halloween costume. Presumably the magic arrows would still work, too (we'd seen magic working on Earth earlier in the episode).


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

For some reason, I couldn’t stop chuckling at the dragon passed out on his pile of riches which included a car.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

This was the strongest of the new episodes, IMO. Though I'm gonna have to rewatch the all hiss dialog part of the episode. I'm pretty sure quite a few of the references flew over my head during my initial viewing.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

logic88 said:


> This was the strongest of the new episodes, IMO. Though I'm gonna have to rewatch the all hiss dialog part of the episode. I'm pretty sure quite a few of the references flew over my head during my initial viewing.


It struck me as an episode that would make absolutely no sense if you hadn't seen enough of all the right sci-fi movies. Especially the dialog free snaky first contact bit. Although even granting and understanding the premise of infinite snake based time travel preemptive counterstrikes - I'm not entirely clearly how earth got dragged into it...


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Liked the pic of Beth with disappointed look on her face carrying Jerry over the threshold.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

kdmorse said:


> It struck me as an episode that would make absolutely no sense if you hadn't seen enough of all the right sci-fi movies. Especially the dialog free snaky first contact bit. Although even granting and understanding the premise of infinite snake based time travel preemptive counterstrikes - I'm not entirely clearly how earth got dragged into it...


The Venn diagram between fans of R&M and sci-fi/time travel movies has got to approach 100%. 

As for how the earth got dragged into it, I guess Slippy pointed the finger back at Morty?


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

GREAT episode!!! Best of the season. Even the secondary plot with Jerry was good, but the stuff with the snakes and all the hissing language was terrific.

Why did Morty decide to revive the snake that bit him and what did he inject into it.

Anyway lots of fun!!!

Gerry


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Gerryex said:


> Why did Morty decide to revive the snake that bit him and what did he inject into it.


He didn't revive the space snake. He bought a replacement snake at the pet store, used a sharpie to make it look like the space snake and stuffed the snake in the snake-suit. That's why Space Snakes couldn't "communicate" with astro-snake at first. The brood was hybrid space and Earth snake.

--Carlos V.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

logic88 said:


> The Venn diagram between fans of R&M and sci-fi/time travel movies has got to approach 100%.
> 
> As for how the earth got dragged into it, I guess Slippy pointed the finger back at Morty?


Not 100% for sure as I would fall outside the intersection.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

midas said:


> Not 100% for sure as I would fall outside the intersection.


There's always a troublemaker.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Interesting analysis


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

FYI, it looks like a new episode dropped. It showed up in my recordings list. Just watched it.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> FYI, it looks like a new episode dropped. It showed up in my recordings list. Just watched it.


Yes, it returned Sunday night.

Following a full marathon that Tivo didn't have guide data for, so my tivo recorded 102 untitled R&M episodes with generic descriptions. Which I watched, because what better way to spend a pandemic weekend then by playing Rick and Morty surprise (half of the recordings were actually Family Guy, or Bob Burgers, or duplicate R&M episodes aired back to back?) Hitting play on each one was a weird crapshoot.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Wow. That episode was something alright.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

It was okay. Feels like the show's creatives are smacking down their fans (the rabid memey Szechuan sauce-obsessed fans)


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

Anyone seen Solar Opposites on Hulu? Rick and Morty creators did another animated alien show. It premiered today. Looks interesting so far.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

bantar said:


> Anyone seen Solar Opposites on Hulu? Rick and Morty creators did another animated alien show. It premiered today. Looks interesting so far.


I watched the first episode last night. I noticed that one of the aliens has the same voice as Rick--Roland as to be voicing him. The first episode had some good stuff in it. I'll watch more.

I like the Rick and Morty episode Sunday. And look forward to more.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Last night's episode was pretty standard but I liked it better than the Meta Train episode. "Promortyous" didn't break any new ground but sometimes I don't want my TV to be that clever, I just want to "get" references while watching a bunch of action scenes.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Another solid episode though I wish they would get back to the Evil Morty storyline. Or give us an update on Tammy and Phoenix Person.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I think this new season has been hit/miss. The Vat of Acid episode was one of the better ones though maybe the best this season.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> I think this new season has been hit/miss. The Vat of Acid episode was one of the better ones though maybe the best this season.


I feel the same way. Its like Im watching a different show. Ive liked the heist one and the snakes one and the acid one was okay but other than that.......


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I've enjoyed the last three. But they were certainly three very different episodes. One was a thematic idea extended to the absurd. One was a classic adventure. And one was and entire episode centered around Rick rigging the entire universe just so he could be a vengeful dick to make a point. None of which are out of character of a R&M episode.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Vat of Acid is really good and worth the rewatch.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Childrick of Mort was kind of a dud.

I'm bored of Jerry, which appears to be another version of Jerkass Homer. There doesn't seem to be any redeeming qualities left in Jerry. I'll have to rewatch season 1 to see if he was always like this.

And why did Morty and Summer behave so out of character? They are usually much brighter and more interesting. It was more like Rickbot versions of their usual selves.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I still cant believe that with such a gap between season 3 and 4, this is what we got. I found this episode to be tremendously lacking. There have been a few bright spots but they are few and far between. If the gap between Season 4 and 5 is as large, I could see them losing audience.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

logic88 said:


> Childrick of Mort was kinda of a dud.
> 
> I'm bored of Jerry, which appears to be another version of Jerkass Homer.
> And why did Morty and Summer behave so out of character? They are usually much brighter and more interesting.


The creatives seems to be going way outta their way to prove to the audience that their characters aren't "good people". Not "bad guys", just extraordinarily flawed. We get it.

But it's starting to get maudlin. At this point the only character that I like is Mr Poopy Butthole.

Did like the Tinder for Planets at the end.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Just saw the promos for the season 4 finale. I don't have my hopes up but hopefully I'll be proven wrong (since the Pickle Rick episode was pretty good).


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow, we're already at the finale? I guess they go by quickly when there's only 10 episodes per season and they break those into 2 groups of 5.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

getbak said:


> Wow, we're already at the finale? I guess they go by quickly when there's only 10 episodes per season and they break those into 2 groups of 5.


Yah, that annoys me as well. Clearly someone needs to be thrown into a vat of acid.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

This has been my favorite show for years but this season has mostly felt like a miss to me. There have been a couple of decent episodes but I never went through all 3 seasons and said "No, I dont like this episode, Ill watch a different one". Ive probably seen every episode at least 30 times. This season, there are several Ill be skipping. The dragon episode for sure. I dont think I even rewatched that one.

I dont know. Something felt "off". I know they lost some of the writing team. I wonder if thats had an impact on the storylines.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

The season finale was to me, the best episode of the season. I wish they hadnt crammed so much stuff into one episode but that episode felt like classic Rick and Morty.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Yeah, I was indeed proven wrong. It was a great episode. Worthy of the season finale. Now they need to get back to the Evil Morty arc.

Edit: Rick is sure losing a lot of fights these days. I guess it's the "superman syndrome". Stories are a lot less interesting with an omnipotent protagonist
.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

And the Vat of Acid Episode - takes home an Emmy.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I am very late to this party, but I just finished season 1. This show is hilarious! I didn't realize until halfway through the season there's a scene after the end credits, so I'll need to rewatch a couple of episodes to catch those.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

S5 premiere on 6/20/21.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I'd say "what, no postings about season 5 yet?"... except it took me 10 minutes to find this thread, so I'm not surprised.... A TCF search for Rick And Morty does not find a thread literally titled Rick and Morty

*S05E01* "Mort Dinner Rick Andre"
*S05E02* "Mortyplicity"

I liked em both. Just the right mix of sci-fi plot combined with absolute over the top absurdity.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

I wasn't a huge fan of S05E01 but I liked last night's episode. I hope they would at least revisit the Evil Morty storyline this season though.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

That last episode was kinda WTF. I kept waiting for the reveal but it never arrived.

And I see episode 7 is available for some reason?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

logic88 said:


> That last episode was kinda WTF. I kept waiting for the reveal but it never arrived.


*S05E03* "A Rickconvenient Mort"

It was all right. Fairly predictable. And the 90's cartoon nostalgia kinda worked. 
Nothing too weird or crazy though. I wonder where the over the top weird and crazy went.

*S05E04* "Rickdependence Spray"

Oh, so that's where the over the top weird and crazy went!



logic88 said:


> And I see episode 7 is available for some reason?


Aww, looks like I missed all the fun. _Apparently Amazon prime accidentally released S05E07 (Gotron Jerrysis Rickvangelion) instead of S05E04 (Rickdependence Spray) for a brief amount of time before correcting it._ Maybe I'll go look for the fun via magical means later.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Episode 7 was pretty fun. I liked it. Though I wish they would get back to the Evil Morty storyline at some points.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

logic88 said:


> Another solid episode though I wish they would get back to the Evil Morty storyline.





logic88 said:


> Now they need to get back to the Evil Morty arc.





logic88 said:


> I hope they would at least revisit the Evil Morty storyline this season though.





logic88 said:


> Though I wish they would get back to the Evil Morty storyline at some points.


Please stop.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> Please stop.


Um. I don't see why my desire to have them resolve that story arc is so annoying to you. You could always just ignore me and you won't ever see them again.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

So far I haven't been enjoying season 5, I can't tell you why, it just doesn't "bring me joy"
It just hasn't been connecting to me the way previous seasons have.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> So far I haven't been enjoying season 5, I can't tell you why, it just doesn't "bring me joy"
> It just hasn't been connecting to me the way previous seasons have.


no portal gun adventures!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I don't even remember what evil Morty is. I just did some Googling. It appears he was in an episode in 2014 and then a second one in 2017. I gotta watch this episodes again to see why someone is so hung up on him.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> I don't even remember what evil Morty is. I just did some Googling. It appears he was in an episode in 2014 and then a second one in 2017. I gotta watch this episodes again to see why someone is so hung up on him.


he's the rickest morty


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I feel like season 5 has been okay. Mr Nimbus was kind of cool. I do wish they'd revisit Space Beth. We've only seen her once this season.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Is this the stupidest Rick And Morty episode ever?
_Rickdependence Spray" is the dumbest episode of Rick And Morty I've seen, and since I've seen every episode of the show, well, you do the math.

Maybe there's a second layer here-but wait, I said that last week, didn't I? **** it. This is dumb. It is very dumb. It is aggressively dumb. There are jokes in here that Family Guy, at its absolute ****tiest, wouldn't touch; and while sure, that's probably because the Fox censors only let that show get away with so much, it's still galling to see Rick And Morty, which usually does a great job at being an extremely smart kind of stupid (or stupid kind of smart) do something so half-assed. The episode commits to the bit, I'll give them that. They dig down until they hit a bedrock of gross inanity, and then they keep on going. There are a few moments of self-awareness, a few winks at the audience that yes, everyone involved knew exactly what they were doing, but I'm not sure the winks were enough. Especially in the last five minutes or so, when it stopped trying to even be inventive in its bull**** and just did the same shtick that pretty much every adult cartoon has been doing for the past ten years-see, it's a big asinine climax spetacle, but it's ironic. Or something._​


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

zordude said:


> no portal gun adventures!


And no excessive drinking. Sober Rick just isn't as fun.

That said, I have enjoyed S5 so far. I liked Eps 1 and 2. I liked Ep 3, but it wasn't very memorable - literally - I keep having to look it up on wikipedia because I can't remember what Ep 3 was about. I liked half of Ep 4. I have no problems with the man-eating sperm, but the entire CHUD's story line fell completely flat in a 'why does this even exist' sort of way.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

kdmorse said:


> but the entire CHUD's story line fell completely flat in a 'why does this even exist' sort of way.


C.H.U.D. - Wikipedia.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I don't even remember what evil Morty is. I just did some Googling. It appears he was in an episode in 2014 and then a second one in 2017. I gotta watch this episodes again to see why someone is so hung up on him.


I guess I find Evil Morty a compelling character and I really liked the Tales From The Citadel episode. In general, I find that I prefer the longer story arcs over the single self-contained episodes. The Birdperson arc took awhile to resolve as well so I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I find the episodes with the shrunken people in “the wall” compelling. 
….wait, wrong show


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433784399460552712


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434509150441123843


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434728097262317570


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

logic88 said:


> I guess I find Evil Morty a compelling character and I really liked the Tales From The Citadel episode. In general, I find that I prefer the longer story arcs over the single self-contained episodes.


Felt like the Evil Morty "resolution" was a big plot dump..That is, the creators wrote it to get the fans of their back. Didn't feel organic at all.

This season wasn't a disappointment, but it peaked at the first episode. (Mr. Nimbus/Jessica-time god)


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Saturn_V said:


> Felt like the Evil Morty "resolution" was a big plot dump..That is, the creators wrote it to get the fans of their back. Didn't feel organic at all.
> 
> This season wasn't a disappointment, but it peaked at the first episode. (Mr. Nimbus/Jessica-time god)


It did feel a little rushed but I liked it overall. The ending was still a bit ambiguous though. Will we hear from "Evil" Morty again?

I will have to rewatch the building of the Citadel sequence as well. I don't think I understood why it was built or why C137 wanted to help.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

The last episode was like drinking from a fire hose. Im going to have to rewatch it again. So much information coming non stop.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

logic88 said:


> It did feel a little rushed but I liked it overall. The ending was still a bit ambiguous though. Will we hear from "Evil" Morty again?


I think so. Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Evil Morty have some sort of portal gun that created a "gold" portal instead of a green one?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

It was gold at the end of the season finale.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

I'm rewatching the episode right now and am at the part where Rick realizes his portal gun has been hacked. He says to Evil Morty "I only know one man that ever hacked my portal gun, and it turned out it was evil you." Evil Morty then says "Yay! He's all caught up."

Does this mean Evil Morty is the Rick that killed C137's family? Or is it a reference to something else?


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

logic88 said:


> I'm rewatching the episode right now and am at the part where Rick realizes his portal gun has been hacked. He says to Evil Morty "I only know one man that ever hacked my portal gun, and it turned out it was evil you." Evil Morty then says "Yay! He's all caught up."
> 
> Does this mean Evil Morty is the Rick that killed C137's family? Or is it a reference to something else?


It's a reference to "Close Rick-counters of the Rick Kind", Season 1, Ep 10 - where our Rick's portal gun was hacked in order to frame him for the murder of other Ricks.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Not sure if this really clarifies anything.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Saturn_V said:


> Not sure if this really clarifies anything.


Actually, it kinda clarified how our Rick was in a part responsible for the creation of the citadel. That part of the plot blew by so fast I didn't catch it (and haven't had time to rewatch).


----------



## rudisillk46 (8 mo ago)

what episode


----------



## rudisillk46 (8 mo ago)

kdmorse said:


> It's a reference to "Close Rick-counters of the Rick Kind", Season 1, Ep 10 - where our Rick's portal gun was hacked in order to frame him for the murder of other Ricks.


WHAT EPISODE


----------

